# The Agalus crusade



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

In this RP, you have a choice of which faction you are. These factions are:


Word Bearers 9th grand host
Ultramarines
375th Vostroyan Firstborn Imperial Guard

Each faction has three characters:

The Word Bearers

Dark Apostle
Coryphaus
Chaos Champion

Ultramarines

Brother-Captain
Chaplain/Librarian/Techmarine
Battle-Broher

375th Vostroyan Firstborn

Commanding Officer (please state rank)
Commissar/Priest/Primaris Psyker
Trooper

Any class with the / you have to choose one.

The Action revolves around the Hive World of Agalus Primus. Having recently quelled a rebellion on the planet, the Vostroyan Firstborn Imperial Guard Regiment prepare for their next assignment. But their actions come at a terrible time for a Warp Storm suddenly engulfs the planet's northern wastes bringing with them the Word Bearers of Lorgar, who have come to convert or kill the Inhabitants of Agalus Primus. The Planetary Governor issued a distress signal for aid and that aid came in the form of the Word Bearers' bitter enemies, the Ultramarines. This war will only end in victory for one side. We shall see what happens.

Name: Azroth the Malefactor
Faction: Word Bearers
Rank: Dark Apostle
Age: 10,500
Wargear: Accursed Crozius, Kaz'ul, a bolt pistol containing a mighty Daemon Prince of Khorne, a few melta bombs and the Book of Lorgar.
Personality and History: A Pious but arrogant warrior, Azroth is often certain of victory. His temperament is great for any who have defied him often die horribly. His lusts for pleasure extend to cannabalism and is often merciless, especially to the sons of Guilliman. Despite his temper, Azroth is a cunning serpent who engineered his rise to power by murdering his master, Belados.
Appearance: Being one of many Word Bearers who have their primarch's features, Azroth has pale skin, tattoo'd with many chaos sigils and pretty high cheekbones. His eyes are blood red and possessed long black hair knotted into several braids. His mark V armour is covered in passages from the book of Lorgar, has a flayed skin cloak and is decorated with skulls and flayed skin masks. His helmet is shaped in the likeness of a screaming Daemon, yearning for it's next fill.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:*Grier 

*Faction:*Word Bearer's

*Rank:*Champion of Nurgle

*Age:*10,090

*Wargear:*Plaguebringer, frag, blight and krak grenades, Mark 3 power armor.

*Personality:*Grier is a, normally, happy guy. Few things will make him angry, but when he does start to anger, he doesn't anger slowly. His anger is like a light, it's either on, or off. No in-between. Among the things that make him angry is when people insulf Grandfather Nurgle.
Even though his is part of the Word Bearers, Grier considers himself a child of Nurgle before a Word Bearer.

*History:*During the Battle of Terra, Grier was mortally wounded by a plasma cannon. In this short time of pain and despair, Grier handed his soul over to Nurgle, in return, Grier would never again feel pain. Since that day, Grier has been on a quest to please his master. Almost everything Grier does is to repay Papa Nurgle for saving him. 

*Appearance:*Grier, begin devoted to Nurgle, is bloated and swollen, his skin has the texture of cracked leather. He wears Mark 3 powered armor, which adds to his toughness. Though it is almost impossible to tell what type of armor he wears, because his skin has enveloped the outside of his armor. He has a swarm of plague flies around him.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

just a note for you Anfo it seems that no matter what RP you join you dont really put any effort in your character creation and because im a forum stalker and read every thread ill be happy to see if you can write more  but thats just a suggestion because I dont write that much either when I create a char 

maybe ill join to later because most of the RP's im in take very long until they are updated


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

hey! I took a look at this forum roleplaying stuff and have found myself quietly intrigued, and this appeared to have a few open slots. I was wondering if it might be alright for me to play the sergeant of a Guard squad from Krieg who, due to some disaster that befell their regiment ended up getting transfered to the Vostroyans rather than another regiment of their homeworld due to a massive Administratum cock up.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I dont have time to write up a character just now but can you reserve me the place of the ultramarine techmarine please?


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

komanko said:


> just a note for you Anfo it seems that no matter what RP you join you dont really put any effort in your character creation and because im a forum stalker and read every thread ill be happy to see if you can write more  but thats just a suggestion because I dont write that much either when I create a char
> 
> maybe ill join to later because most of the RP's im in take very long until they are updated


Komanko. Really? Who are you to come in and bash someones effort they put into a created character? That is for the GM of this roleplay to decide. So either you'd like to join this RP or not. I find it rude that you did that and I hope you take a little more time to add some CONSTRUCTIVE words for Anfro. I would've thought you being around the roleplay boards for so long you'd know that. And the reason RP's take so long to get updated is so that EVERYONE can get the most out of the RP.

Knightofni - Its good to see you here on the roleplay forums man. I'm glad to see that you ran the idea of your character past the GM before making your character. I hope you enjoy the roleplay section.

Warsmith - If you don't have the time to make a character how are you going to have the time to even RP in the storyline. I think you should take a step back and reevaluate if you're going to be dedicated to the storyline or not.

Otherwise I have a question for the GM... Why only three members of the Ultramarines? Or is it that you're only looking for that specific amount of players? I am just asking because I am interested in possibly joining this RP.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Psyker, first of all you misunderstood me I never bashed him or thought of bashing him about his character creation, it was only a suggestion.
When i said that he put no effort in it, I did not mean to insult and if I did I'm sorry about it.
The only thing I though of was that if he can put more effort into making a character, everyone will be rewarded. His reward will be a character with depth and story which makes it more interesting to write, the gm's reward will be a good character with solid background and personality so he can direct his RP to fit the character and the viewers benefit will be a better and more interesting character to read about and view. 

Now some constructive words you said, I suck at this but ill try: 
First of all you didn't write much of a personality, the fact that your character is a happy guy does not make him happy all the time, you can expand on this one like writing, what he loves,what he hates, is he slow to anger or constantly furious, is he a zealous... there are so much possibilities. The background itself gives very little knowledge of the character.
I think you could have portrayed the battle itself and how he did end up praying to nurgle to save him for death. More than that you could have added things about his past, where did he serve, how did he fell about it, his friends, family, planet he was born on, etc...

About appearance i don't have much to say because champions of nurgle don't exactly variant from one to another and you nailed it with the description.

Now back to you Mr Psyker, about the updating rate I think that everyone can give about an hour or even half an hour to write something in the RP that they are playing in, I'm not saying that people have to write every day but if they already logged in and watching other forums in this site why not comment in the RP they are playing in?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

good advice your right im stretched with time to keep up to date with the rps im in already.


----------



## Brother Tavius (Aug 4, 2010)

Name: Chaplain Malus Vidius
Faction: Ultramarines
Rank: Chaplain 
Age: 148
Wargear: Crozius Arcanum, Plasma Pistol -The Emperor’s Light, Rosarius, Melta Bombs
Personality: Vidius is a stubborn and untolerating defender of mankind. Having been brought up and trained by Imperial Cults, the possibility of defeat at the hands of xenos or heretics is not comprehendible to him. On and off the battlefield he is an inspiring warrior, either by leading the charge or by giving morale rising speeches. Given his straightforward personality, his first plans of attack are usually a spearhead assault (a dangerous yet effective strategy), yet he will stop and devise different methods of attack. Vidius maintains a calm composure under pressure that has seen him through many battles but the death of battle-brothers drives him into a zealous fury.
History: A rather new chaplain, but hardened by war, Vidius has been through some tough battles. On one such battle he was pitched in hand to hand combat with an Ork chieftain. He slew the beast, but just barely. The battle left him with a scar across his left cheek and many wounds on his chest. On most of his past assaults Vidius has been seen leading the charge and crying out praises to the Emperor and blasphemies to his foes.
Appearance: Tall and bulky, Vidius looks like a fearsome opponent. His helm is in the shape of a skull that looks so fearsome that it seems it is staring through the warp itself. His whole armour is adorned with purity seals and skulls except for one of the shoulder pads which shows the heraldry of the Ultramarines chapter. Unhelmed, his face looks unscathed except for his scar and his black hair is cut short. His weapons are chained to his forearms in his never ending crusade against the enemies of mankind. 
Hope it's ok. Just let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Name:* Brother-Captain Damion Lux
*Age:* 190
*Rank:* Brother-Captain
*Wargear:* One Power Sword, Plasma Pistol, Artificier Armour
*Personality:* Lux is a calm and sophisticated Leader of the Ultramarines. He is loyal to the God-Emperor and will never turn from his light. He has been known to commit his company to defend planets that others have often avoided, and attack deadlier planets than most.
*History:* Damion Lux was appointed Brother-Captain of the 14th Company after he held the Morgcanus Citadel on Tormonia Prime from xenos for two days and nights alone after his old company, the 5th was decimated to the last man. Lux was assinged to the 3rd as their Captain, as they needed a replacement when their last Captain died fighting Greenskins. Born on Macragge, the heart of Ultramar, Lux considers the Ultramarines Primarch the second greatest being in existance; aside from the Emperor himself.
*Appereance:* He is your average-sized Space Marine Captain. He has half a dozen purity seals and without his helmet, he is completley bald with several scars from a hundred years of battle. His artificier armour is constantly cleaned by it's beloved wearer, and he carries the sword belonging to his Captain in the 5th Company. It is called _DaemonSlayer_, and if he lost that sword in battle it would be like loosing a part of himself. 

Is that okay?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Colonel Corvius Silva

Age: 47

Rank: Colonel

Wargear: Bolt Pistol, Power Sword and lasgun

Personality: Silva is a grizzled veteran of the 375Th Vostroyan. He cares about the men under his command but will do anything required to complete his mission in the name of the immortal Emperor. He is calm in the face of adversity and courageous. He leads from the front, always trying to inspire his men, as well as direct the battle from there. He is confident in both his abilities and his men, and has been noted to refuse help to prove that his men are up to any challenge.

History: Silva comes from one of the minor nobles houses upon Vostroyan and is the first born son of Noble House Silva. He joined the Vostroyan Firstborns as soon as he was age, going through officer training and coming out a 2nd Lieutenant. He was quickly thrust into the 375th and saw action immediately on the Death world of Halus, earning his promotion at the end of campaign to a 1st Lieutenant. A further dozen campaigns sealed his startling quick promotions through the ranks, becoming a major by the age of 32. As he led his troops to victory on more and more worlds, high command took notice. They promoted him to Colonel, who now leads the entire 375th. He still carries as Lasgun, out of respect to his men as well as his power sword, a gift from the 171 Cadians as they fought shoulder to shoulder purging the orks.

Appearance: Silva stands at 6 foot 3, a striking figure on the battlefield. He has scars that run all over his body, but only one on his face, stretching down from his left eye to his chin. He has ice blue eyes and his hair which is kept short and well kept, is brown with streaks of grey. He wears the standard Vostroyan regimental wear with the 375th emblem on his right shoulder.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok guys, can we stop insulting him, I like this new idea, one where there are different factions to choose from, and character names already developed. Lets just see how it goes

I'll post my Imperial Guard dude later


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Name: Commissar Christopher Nyvikson

Age: 56

Personality: Nyvikson is different from his Commissar brethren in the fact that he is more down to earth with his men. Nyvikson has a lively persona and uses his wit and charisma to earn the respect of his men. He makes friends easily, but is hard to forgive. Those that earn his wrath seldom ever get on his good side again. In battle he is of zealous nature, fighting for the Emperor and spurring his men forward with holy verses from the Bible of St. Vestroia.

History: Nyvikson heralds from the ice death world of Valhalla, and initially join the ranks of the infamous Valhallan Guard units. However, an uncle he had, who served in the same unit as a Commissar, saw the potential of this young nephew of his, and had him inducted into the Commissariat Schola Prognium. From there Nyvikson received an Imperial education, and was commissioned as a Commissar. His first assignment was the 44th Frevorian, and engineer unit in which Nyvikson made a name for himself. After serving with them for close to 25 years, he was transferred, and now serves with them as the regimental Commissar, over-seeing discipline, and moral of the troops under his command.

Wargear: Power sword, Bolt Pistol, Commissariat Sash, knife, Frag grenades, Flak Armor


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Groovy your all in


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

awesome, so when do we start, I'm interested to see how your story develops with so many factions


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Any Word Bearers still available to be played as?


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Ya, the Word Bearer Coryphaus is still up.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Ooh, awesome, I'll work on a CS. Thanks


----------



## spacemarine00 (Jul 25, 2010)

Name: Sylvester Vinchesco

Age: 78

Position: Sanctioned Psyker

Appearence: Sylvenster has no eyes, the majority of hsi head being covered by a psychic hood that helps to control his powers. He wheres a simple dirty rob, red with a trim of green, and has a golden Aquial in the center. He looks old, wrinlked sin, black and detoriorating teeth.

Personality: Sylvester is a senstivie person, easily crushed by harsh comments and mean things. When praised it doesn't get much better, which leads many people to assume he is of a suicidal state of mind. Sylvester hates his life, pure and simple, and wishes to one day be rid of this curse. Due to this he makes few friends, and often pushes people away from himslef. Beyond tha he is a mystery.

History: Sylvestor is actually a natural born Terran from holy Terra. His mother was a pilgrim on a holy journey to the most sacred of sacred planets and decided to settle down. Well, "was" being forced to settle down. she was brought from a local planet to Terra by a slvaer who sold here to some business men for work in the tourist locations on the business side of Terra. Thus was Sylvestor born into a cruel and cold life, devoid of many of the motions that children often have.

Hisgift was discovered earlier on when one day he passed by the Inquisitorial Palace and a guard noticed his psyker awareness(being that most of the Inquisitorial guards on Terra are psykers). He was taken and put into a training regiement from which he emerged even more scarred. He was then transfered into the gaurd to serve as battalion psychic advisor. However, he is much more than that, capable of some awesome feats of destruction un-be-knownst to him.

Equipment: Psyker Cloak, Psychic Hood, Staff of Malnerus, Combat Knife, Stubber Pistol


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Name: Khul’Grath
Faction: Word Bearers
Rank: Coryphaus
Age: 10,723, part of that time in the Warp between battles and war.
Wargear: Combi-Bolter and Power talons.

Personality: He is loyal to his Dark Apostle; he would willingly lay his life down in service to Apostle Azroth. In combat he is ruthless; tearing apart foes without mercy. He knows when to give ground, to retreat and when to press forward.
History:
Khul’Grath has served with Dark Apostle Azroth the Malefactor for many years, though for a time he had served merely as a warrior with one of the Fifth Claw, consisting of nine others, he had been the Second-in-Command of Fifth Claw and, after the unfortunate death of their sergeant he had led Fifth Claw.

He was well respected by most men of the Host, save a few, and was occasionally asked by other Claw leaders of his opinion before a battle, his insight was valued and that was possibly a reason he had been chosen.

He was eventually chosen to become Coryphaus after his predecessor’s untimely death at the hands of the hated White Scars.
Khul had not known at first why Dark Apostle Belados, for this was when he was still Apostle and Azroth was First Acolyte at the time, had chosen him.
He realized fairly quickly that it was his innate ability to inspire the other Marines to greater lengths that had gotten him his position; he then dismissed it, thinking no more of the why, and focused on the present, on his role.

Belados was slain by his First Acolyte and the new Dark Apostle, Azroth, generously allowed Khul’Grath to maintain his position of Coryphaus. Khul swore fealty and has been his loyal Coryphaus ever since.
He has memorized verses from the Book of Lorgar, the few that he has been permitted to look at

Appearance: Terminator armor the color of coagulated blood, flesh-parchments with the Word of Lorgar written in the blood of sacrificial victims. The helm is horned, the horns rake backwards, and tusked, crafted in the likeness of a snarling bestial visage; the short tusks jut out from the snarl.
Skulls dangle on hooks from his belt and one of his shoulder guards is artificed in the shape of a roaring daemon. A Trophy rack juts from his shoulders, containing the skulls and helms of worthy foes bested in close-combat, including one of an esteemed Son of Guilliman, an Ultramarine Captain.
His face is scarred from battle, the majority of the left side of his face missing the flesh, showing the Chaos Sigil inscribed bone beneath; it causes no pain despite the charred look on the flesh around the bone, his left eye socket glows with an intense inner flame.
The right side is untouched, not a single scar mars that part of his visage, and his eye is black and pupil-less. His head is completly shaven, on what parts there is flesh.
---

Is good?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

brand new to the rp thing, looks cool by vostroyan trooper do you mean a random trooper. Becuase i might be interested you gotta have some guys to die, and im you're guy.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Name: Rezz Dalcin

Faction: Ultramarines

Rank:Battlebrother

Age:139

Wargear:Boltgun with drum magazine, close combat weapon, boltpistol and frag/krak grenades

Personality: A man of deeds rather than words. When the choice is his to make, he will take the first shoot, than ask approach. He is a marine who holds honor, chivalry and faith above all else, for he has lost his entire chapter in battle against the word bearers, and to the foul forces of chaos, and now is determined to make them pay. He holds the Ultramarines in high esteem for their daring assault on the word bearer host that helped the Traitors of his chapter, and that they took him in as one of their own, when he had nowhere else to go. He is also fascinated with bionics and technology, and will go to great lengths to acquire ancient Human artifacts.

History:The last of the Steel Wardens, an experimental chapter made from the geneseed of no less than 3 legions. The Iron Hands, Ultramarines, and the Iron Warriors were those legions. The steel wardens were part of an experiment to produce marines who sported a natural knowledge of technology, much like ork big meks posses. This worked on 35% of the marines, the other marines however, became so obsessed with technology that they even started gathering xeno and chaos technology. Eventually turning those marines to the powers of chaos. The loyal remainder of the chapter started a brutal inter chapter war, in which the Loyal chapter master died, and eventually led to the Word Bearers arriving on the home world of the Steel Wardens, to help the traitors to break them free from the shackles and chains that were the Imperium. The Loyalists who were vastly outnumbered, started a guerilla war on the Traitors. Eventually only a small group of loyal 50 marines remained when the Ultramarines made planetfall, and destroyed the bulk of the Traitor forces, driving them back into the warp. After the planet was exterminated, word came to the commander of the ultramarines, that a single Loyal Steel Warden had survived the brutal war, and then made it to one of the last thunderhawks to leave the planet. The commander immediately tested the marine for signs of corruption, but none were found. Rezz, being the last of his chapter, asked the Commander for a chance to redeem his chapters honor, by fighting the forces that lead to the Corruption of his brethren, the forces of Chaos. Finally, after all those years, he got the chance he had been waiting for...The Agalus Crusade

Appearance: His face is almost entirely bionic, The left side being entirely cybernetic(like the head in the space marine tactical squad), and the upper right side sporting a bionic eye with a plate that covers the entire part of the skull that is still organic(like the chaos havoc sgt head). He wears very ornate power armor, which was entirely made by Rezz himself. It is a mixture of almost all marks of power armor with the lower right arm being an Imperial guard powerfist with an inbuilt boltpisol, and heavily modified to match the armor. On the other arm a rare angelus mark boltgun has been attached, complete with bayonet. The whole armor is riddled with cybernetics and has many Aquila's. Though he has adopted the livery and colors of the Ultramarines, his right arm remains steel colored, as a tribute to the Steel Wardens.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Starting the thread now.

Each factions commander responds to his foes actions.

We start off with before the crusade begins and the IG at the ende of their first thread has to send the distress signal


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry, I've been busy, should be able to post Coryphaus speech today


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It is my misfortune to have to announce that emporershand will no longer be taking part in this RP due to the fact that he has been banned.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

No, I'm not gone yet, it seems some have given me a second chance


----------



## Assassin_reborn2 (Jul 4, 2009)

Name: Thaddeus Moor
Faction: 375th Vostroyan Firstborn
Rank: Veteran Storm Trooper Sergeant
Age: 36
Wargear: Plasma Pistol, Power Sword, Carapace Armour, Frag and Krak Grenades.
Personality: A hardened veteran of countless engagement, Thaddeus Moor has learned how to survive against almost any enemy. Since the age of 4 Thaddeus has been raised in the Schola Progenium to become a marvel of human perfection. He is ever vigilant, because as a human letting his guard down for even a second can mean his demise.
Appearance: Wearing a suit of standard Carapace Armour dyed the colours of the 375th Vostroyan Firstborn


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Your certainly in


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Name:* Zalak Warpborn
*Faction:* Word Bearers
*Rank:* Chaos Champion
*Age:* App. 10,300 Terran Standard
*Wargear:* Daemonic chainsword, boltgun, bolt pistol, melta bombs, Mark 4/5 armor with Mark 7 power plant with personalized skull helm in the gory red of his legion.

*Personality and History:* A dour, dutiful master of war, Zalak lead his coteries with a cold fury and utter devotion to his Dark Apostle and Daemon Primarch. His stern, relentless manner has seen him through countless gauntlets, and he has a particular hatred for Ecclesiarchy, beleiving their blind faith in a rotting corpse to be the source of all of mankind's flaws. Zalak earned the title "Warpborn" after successfully leading a pack of daemons out of a warp rift in attack on an Imperial emplacement bristling with heavy weaponry. While all the daemons fell, Zalak survived, bleeding the last Imperials in the name of Chaos Unidvided.

*Appearance:* Taller and leaner than most Astartes, Zalak shaved his scalp and inked it with an intircate pattern consisting of two entire chapters of the Book or Lorgar. Fiery amber eyes sit in the patrician facial features of his Primarch, one side of his face covered in livid burn scars. The eight-pointed star of Chaos Undivided, stylised, sits above and between his eyes, one point descending over his nose.


----------

